# I need advice on this...



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I know we are supposed to talk about un-goat related subjects here, but I wasn't sure where to put this.

As some of you know, my goat Heidi is giving me the run around with milk  and Bailey is "Ms. Two Holed Tiny Teats and I'm not a-milkin' that".....along with Daisy is a yearling not been bred...
Soooo......
I am looking at another doe for a fall kidding, so i can have more than just Heidi's milk. I have a couple of prospects...

1. A 3 year old ADGA Nubian (dried off) who would be bred before she is sold making it a December kidding....not my favorite idea but I do have an indoor stall (with a heat bulb available) for the VERY reasonable price of 100.00. The woman selling shows and says she cannot show this doe due to bad conformation, (she'd fit right in with Heidi  )which I do not care about anyway...she says she is a good milker and great personality...I really want her! But....I won't have the hundred bucks until a week from Friday and she may get sold by then 

2. A 1 1/2 year old Alpine, also ADGA registered, also dry, but the owner has only had her since early spring, and is selling her for 50.00. When I asked about testing she said QUOTE

Hi Stephanie,

She is one and a half years old, and since we brought her over to our farm in the early spring, she has not been tested for diseases nor has she had any kids.

I've included some more pictures, and it looks like she is not milking as of now. If you would like to purchase her, we are only asking for $50 so let me know if you're interested. Thanks, and look forward to hearing back from you.

Now the doe is cute, of course but I am not knowledgeable enough to know what to look for really....besides obvious signs of lumps and bumps...
Both sellers seem very nice and have answered my questions....I like this doe as well as the other...but does she look like she would be a FF? I really want an experienced doe...

So what do y'all think? She is a cutie pie


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Hard to say. I would feel better about making a decision if I could see a picture of the Nubian first.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish I could put a pic of her but I can't. It was put directly into the e-mail and not as an attachment...but she is brown with black on her nose and legs...very cute,docile face. The conformation looks better than the doe I have now....LOl....nothing alarming for sure...and she was milked by hand and machine and produced well. She said she was giving over a gallon a day and was one of her faves because of personality....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would go for the Nubian. More history, price in more in line with what I would expect, logical reason for selling her, sounds like the 3 yo is broke to milking whereas the 1 1/2 yo may be or may not be. Personally, I'm always leery of someone selling any animal cheap. It always makes me wonder what is wrong with that animal. Call me paranoid if you want to, but I've been around animals too long to not be aware of how it works. Just my .02.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, maybe she just needs to move them too. Seems around here nothing is selling well....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Why would you sell a doe at a loss if you can avoid it? There is also the lack of an answer when you specifically asked about testing. Maybe I'm too honest, but anytime I'm asked a direct question the person asking gets a direct answer.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No, you have a point there...I was wondering the same thing or if it was just me with the seemingly "careful" wording??

I do kinda really want the first doe more...she seems to really fit what I am looking for. Thing is I only have room for one, not two, so it has to be right...


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Can you take a picture of the picture off of your computer screen, then upload it here? Sounds lame, but it works well for me!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from on that. What is your gut telling you? I have found over the years that I rarely get into trouble if I listen to my gut.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well let's just say I like them both.I was leaning for the Nubian when i got the other response...But I think I really want the Nubian simply because I have been told her background and milking ability, and the owner did say she would be hoof trimmed, UTD on shots, bred and ready to go....but I am afraid she'll be gone by the time I have the cash 

This stay-at-home thing can be tough financially, for sure!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Can you take a picture of the picture off of your computer screen, then upload it here? Sounds lame, but it works well for me!


Lol...I will try that tomorrow!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

would you have the 50 for the other one? If so ask the lady If she will take 50 down to reserve her and pick her up when you have the other 50. I almost bet she'd work with you.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You know I am gonna lean towards the Nubian.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Can you take a picture of the picture off of your computer screen, then upload it here? Sounds lame, but it works well for me!


Haha, I do that when my printer doesn't work and I need info but have to leave!

Now what you quoted the lady said, it sounds kinda fishy... the "it doesn't look like she's in milk" and just how everything is so off sounded compared to how people actually talk.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm.....In response to the question " Why are you selling her?"

I got this ...."We have been getting too many kids lately and have decided to sell her since she is not currently nursing."

Wouldn't you know how many kids you were gonna get at least roughly? And why buy her in the first place just to sell her a few months later?
It makes me leery of what could be wrong.I hate to be suspicious but I just can't afford to buy a doe I can't use, or to possibly expose my other does to something I can't see.  I'd feel awful if they are just being truthful.....sheesh, it'd be so much easier if everyone were honest!!

I think I'll take my chances on waiting for the Nubian.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I wouldn't really think much if it. I know, me personally, I get attached. It's easier to sell one that I haven't had long vs one that I have bonded with. Also, if she hasn't kidded for them, it makes more sense to sell one that isn't nursing or pregnant. They may mean that they have more keeper kids than they planned to have, human kids want to keep one of the others, ect...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well, judging from what has been written about the two does, i would go for the Nubian as well. have you seen the goats personally? that could help the decision.

ALSO, if you really want the Nubian, but can't pay full price, why don't you talk to the seller and just reason with them? let them know you dont' have the money today but really want the doe, and are willing to give them $10 or $20 as a down payment to reserve the doe, and say you'll be back on ___ date with the money and the doe. Most reasonable people would be ok with that.....

anxious to see the picture of the Nubian. you can't copy and paste the picture from the email?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I know pretty much everyone's saying the Nubian, but I'm going to say it too. It just sounds a lot more like they know what they are doing. 

Little Bits, I thought that was pretty wierd too " it doesn't look like she's on milk right now"?????? It seems to me me like that's either a really wierd way of saying she's just not in milk, or that person doesn't know a thing about goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The Nubian seller did say she didn't THINK she'd sell before next weekend.

As for giving her half up front, I am working on selling a few birds to do just that...or if my doe would sell, I could get her now!

My daughter is uploading pics right now so i will try to put them on shortly...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would be a little skeptical about the alpine too. If she has kidded before but did not kid this spring, I would be wondering if she will even breed, or if she has something wrong with her, like cystic ovaries or an infection. I would ask the people with the Nubian if they could hold her for you until next weekend. Some people will hold an animal without a deposit.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am surprising everyone...including myself....
I am getting this doeling...and just waiting for milk again....she is 5 months, her Dam was on a Goat Dairy Farm for years...so she should be good in that aspect! :stars:
And she is only 80.00.... Yay!
Without further ado....here she is


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ptgoats45 said:


> I would be a little skeptical about the alpine too. If she has kidded before but did not kid this spring, I would be wondering if she will even breed, or if she has something wrong with her, like cystic ovaries or an infection. I would ask the people with the Nubian if they could hold her for you until next weekend. Some people will hold an animal without a deposit.


See that's the kind of stuff I'm worried about  Think I'm skipping her, deal or no!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's adorable!!! i love that face and ears!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Is she a Saanen? Or an Alpine?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is pure Saanen


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Awwwwww! Love her


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

No offence meant to this but she looks like an elf, look at those ears!!! How cute! LOL Congrats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am trying to sell a couple things to squeeze in the Nubian too....LOL....don't tell my hubby....he'll get over it


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> She is pure Saanen


Cool! I like Saanens! :lovey:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> No offence meant to this but she looks like an elf, look at those ears!!! How cute! LOL Congrats.


LOL....Almost all my goats have something funny or just plain odd about them....it's like a Dairy Gong Show 

I'm excited...I hope someone can tell me about them!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is the Nubian....I want her too!LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I forgot, were you getting these for milk, or show, or both?....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha...definitely not show....just milking  
She shows that's why she's selling the Nubian


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Nubian looks kind of thin; do you think they're feeding her alright?Not that I'm one to judge, lol. My goats are thin, I'm trying to put some weight on them, but it takes time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, she does look a little thin but I think she was losing her winter coat and had recently kidded...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

She's a pretty girl! Have I mentioned I really like Nubians? :laugh: It looks like she might have 2 little ones at her side.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

awww she looks so sweet, look at her eyes in the pic where she is looking at the camera. Sweet heart girl.


----------

